# Bay Flats Lodge - "Octoberfest"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

October 10, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
If this monthâ€™s hurricane and tropical storm action is any indication as to what could â€œpotentiallyâ€ still be in store for us until the end of this yearâ€™s storm season, then some of us might find it difficult spending a lot of quality fishing time on Texas coastal waters this month. But, whenever youâ€™re able to get your wading boots wet, the numerous shell/mud reef locales of the immediate San Antonio Bay vicinity could certainly prove most advantageous in your quest for peek performance. In reviewing fishing logs of years past, October has historically presented higher, saltier, and greener waters driven by the approaching fall conditions â€" traits that typically set the shell on fire. Also in October, you should never discount the grass-to-mud transitions offered-up by the nearby shoreline opportunities. While the shell pads afford easier wading conditions, grassy edges of the bayâ€™s banks and shorelines shall be holding some of the seasonâ€™s largest trout. When wading along these shores this time of the year, you should make special note of those areas holding the deepest water. Learn to utilize the contour of the bay floor to your advantage during the sometimes higher than normal tide conditions in October, and setup your shoreline wading sessions in a manner in which you concentrate your efforts on those areas of water that are the deepest, yet closest to the bank.

Another general consideration for October is the onset of shorter days, and consequently lower light conditions as a result of less sunlight hours each day. October marks one of the most fun times of the year for artificial enthusiasts, as it is at this time of the year when many anglers start experimenting with some of the more common plastic suspending baits like the standard sub-surface B&L Corky, and its cousin the Fatboy. Because of the lower light conditions during this part of the year, and keeping in mind the importance of the imagery of the baitâ€™s silhouette, there is a significant value in transitioning to the presentation of dark-colored lures. These darker, suspending lures tend to imitate a more mullet-like silhouette versus that of a shrimp, and the darker silhouette will mean better reflection of the bait against the upward sunlight.

With October signaling autumnâ€™s arrival, the nearing of cooler, lighter air is inevitable, and the resultant cooling of neighboring coastal waters shall kick-off the flourish of flounder movement along the entire Gulf coast. These flatfish have spent the summer in the shallows of the bays, but will suddenly be hit with an uncontrollable urge to migrate. And as they begin to do so, look for the flounder action to increase at a somewhat rapid pace.

In closing, we at Bay Flats Lodge join the rest of the nation in sending out our sincere and heartfelt condolences to those who recently have fallen victim to Hurricane Matthew, whether in the Caribbean or here along the eastern seaboard of the U.S. In the aftermath of this devastating storm, our thoughts and prayers are with all those whose lives have been directly impacted by the disorder, helplessness, and devastation.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
It was a slow morning on Saturday with a weather change and higher weekend pressure, but we managed a box of fish and a good time for this family party of three. It was good to be on the water after a crisp frontal boundary moved through dropping temps a good bit down to fall football weather.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunny. High 83F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 66F. Winds light and variable.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable clouds early. Some decrease in clouds later in the day. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 86F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
Rain showers early with clearing later at night. Thunder possible. Low near 75F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low around 75F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak northeast to east wind is expected today into tonight. A weak trough of low pressure over the northwest Gulf of Mexico tonight will move inland on Tuesday. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible over the coastal waters Tuesday as the trough moves inland. A weak to moderate onshore flow will then persist through the end of the week. An isolated shower or thunderstorm is possible during the mid to late week over the Gulf waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

Pics Continued!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------

